# ASC billing dental procedures



## grnis7 (May 14, 2013)

Our facility is looking into billing for dental surgery.  Has anyone ever done this before and how is that handled?  What steps do I need to take to get this done?


----------



## skanderson (May 18, 2013)

That's a good question..one of our administrators brought the subject up and I'm skeptical.  I'd like to hear some feedback on this.


----------



## kd2471 (May 20, 2013)

We bill pediatric dental procedures at our facility. We use CPT Code 41899 when getting authorization. Under our contracts we get paid according to the group it falls under.


----------



## capricew (Jun 10, 2013)

yes, 41899 (unlisted code) is the appropriate code.  Be careful with commercial payers though.  You need to make sure your contracts state that unlisted codes are payable and determine if the payment will cover your facility's cost to perform the procedure.


----------



## KDurgin (Jun 14, 2013)

At our ASC we use 41899 for commercial and the dental "D" codes for medical assistance payers. In almost every case, pre-authorization is required.


----------



## suemt (Dec 23, 2013)

Why would you not use the other 418xx codes as appropriate for the procedure?


----------



## nsteinhauser (Dec 31, 2013)

You could use those 418xx codes if they applied.  But the majority of the dental work that is done in our ASC, at least, is extractions/crowns/fillings/etc. - these procedures don't have applicable cpt codes - you either use the 41899 or the "D" codes - depending on what the insurance payer recognizes/covers.


----------

